# Now I lay me down to sleep (Edmonton)



## sxesweets (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a organization like this in Edmonton? 

A friend has given birth to a full term angel last night (her heart stopped beating during labour) and I would like to offer this as an option to them if they would like. Please let me know if you have any information. The hospital does take some pictures to offer later but unfortunately I have seen some and they are lacking. Sorry this is posted here but I thought it would be the best option in this situation


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm a dealer for these folks, but I don't know if there's anyone in Edmonton.

I'd be happy to help however I can.  I suppose we could do it trough email.

-Pete


----------



## sxesweets (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the offer and the reads. We have found an organization.


----------



## paigew (Feb 9, 2012)

peace to her and her family


----------



## robbyn (Feb 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your friend's loss and for the difficulty you had in finding a photographer from NILMDTS.
We recognize that this is an ongoing problem in the Edmonton area and we are working very hard at fixing this.

Again, my sincere apologies.


Robbyn Erickson
Board of Directors
NILMDTS


----------

